# Диагноз МРТ



## Artur18 (16 Ноя 2008)

Здравствуйте, недавно сделал МРТ диагноз - Умеренные проявления  межпозвоночного остеохондроза поясничного отдела, протрузия диска L4-L5, до 0.4 см со сдавлением передних отделов дурального мешка. Что посоветуете в лечении?, возможно ли полностью от этого избавится? смогули я заниматся спортом в дальнейшим с нагрузками на спину?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2008)

*Ответ:  Диагноз МРТ*

А болит-то что?
И зачем лечить спину, чтобы потом её снова "угроблять"!


----------



## Artur18 (17 Ноя 2008)

*Ответ:  Диагноз МРТ*

Боли в поястнице с правой стороны при хотьбе и разных движениях, поначалу боли еще были в правой ноге, но сейчас прошли.


----------



## Artur18 (19 Ноя 2008)

*Ответ:  Диагноз МРТ*

Кто-нибудь может что-нибудь сказать по поводу такой протцедуры, как     Перкутанная нуклеопластика?


----------



## Dr.Pronko (19 Ноя 2008)

*Ответ:  Диагноз МРТ*



Artur18 написал(а):


> ктонибудь может чтонибудь сказать по поводу такой протцедуры как     Перкутанная нуклеопластика?


Кто-нибудь что-нибудь может. Яндекс рулит http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D0%9F%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BA%D1%83%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F+%D0%BD%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0&stpar2=%2Fh0%2Ftm2105%2Fs1&stpar4=%2Fs1


----------



## Artur18 (19 Ноя 2008)

*Ответ:  Диагноз МРТ*

Dr.Pronko  спасибо конечно большое, но меня интересует мнение людей посещающих этот форум, кто что думает по поводу этого метода?


----------



## Ell (19 Ноя 2008)

*Ответ:  Диагноз МРТ*



Artur18 написал(а):


> но меня интересует мнение людей посещающих этот форум


Нет, прежде всего это профессиональный форум о позвоночнике, на котором консультируют специалисты.


----------



## Artur18 (26 Май 2009)

*Болезнь Шойермана-Мау*

Здравствуйте, сегодня для военкомата делал рентген грудного отдела позвоночника, и вот что он показал.

 На снимках грудного отдела позвоночника определяется клиновидная деформация 6-7-8 позвонков за счет снижения высоты передних отделов на 2-5мм. Замыкательные пластины тел указанных позвонков уплотнены, имеют волнистые контуры. Межпозвоночные диски по высоте не изменены. Кифоз достигает 39 градусов.

Заключение - Остеохондропатический кифоз (болезнь Шойэрмана-Мау).

Хотелось бы узнать серьезность данного заключения, что стоит, что не стоит делать при таком диагнозе, и вообщем-то, как это лечить?

Заранее благодарен за ответ.


----------



## Владимир Рысин (27 Май 2009)

*Болезнь Шойэрмана-Мау*

Подростковый кифоз. Смотри - кифоз.


----------



## Artur18 (16 Июл 2009)

*Бег и протрузия*

Здравствуйте, у меня протрузия 0.4 см в поясничном отделе (L4-L5) была обнаружена осенью прошлого года.
 После лечения в больнице к декабрю сильные боли прошли, с декабря постоянно делал ЛФК и ходил в бассейн.

 На данный момент боли минимальны и только при неловких движениях или после того, как длительное время нахожусь в сидячем положении. Такой вопрос: можно с моей проблемой делать утреннии пробежки? Я не говорю о каких-то сверх дальних дистанциях  или беге с большой скоростью, просто 15-30-минутные легкие пробежки по лесу, делао в том, что всю жизнь до того, как начались проблемы с поястницой я посвятил спорту и сейчас просто-напросто страдаю, ладно пока ходил в бассей, а щас и бассейн на лето закрыли...  После того, как перестал постоянно заниматься спортом, резко началось повышение веса, думаю, хотя бы некоторое время исправить это пробежками... жду вашего совета. Заранее благодарен за ответ.


----------



## Ell (16 Июл 2009)

Так Вас все же протрузии интересуют или кифоз?
Ни одного снимка до сих мы не увидели.
Конкретики тоже мало.


----------



## Доктор Капышев (16 Июл 2009)

Бегать можно и нужно, но без фанатизма. Вреда от этого не будет, а там, глядишь, польза какая ни какая будет. А вот что больше беспокоит, он определится после белого билета на руках.


----------



## nuwa (16 Июл 2009)

Artur18 написал(а):


> Дело в том, что всю жизнь до того, как начались проблемы с поясницей, я посвятил спорту и сейчас просто-напросто страдаю, ладно пока ходил в бассей, а сейчас и бассейн на лето закрыли...



Хочу Вас удивить и порадовать одновременно! Закрылся, судя по всему, один из около 100 общедоступных московских бассейнов от двадцати пяти до пятидесяти метров (около 20) длиной с тремя  и более дорожками.
Так что осталось только выбрать тот, что ближе к дому.


----------



## Ell (19 Июл 2009)

Доктор Капышев написал(а):


> А вот что больше беспокоит, он определится после белого билета на руках.



Именно эта мысль мне и не дает покоя.

Хочется напомнить участникам, что подобные вещи - не на нашем форуме.


----------

